# Levels of Excel Expertise



## yellowcabguy (Jun 25, 2010)

I constently hear that there are certifiable or recognizeable "levels of expertise" for excel

I often see things like "certified Master" or "certifed expert".

I wa once told  that there are 5 "recognized" levels of expertise 1) novice, 2) beginner, 3) ? 4) expert and 5)Master

Anyone have any inof on this issue?

Thanks


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

Have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Certified_Professional


----------

